# Cows are Pets Too. I Love Cows



## Lara (Jan 5, 2023)

"Nina" would rather be in the house with "Mom" having popcorn and watching TV.


----------



## Lara (Jan 5, 2023)

Cows are smart and emotional...


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 5, 2023)

Cows are Pets Too. I Love Cows​


----------



## bowmore (Jan 5, 2023)

Swiss Cow


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## timoc (Jan 5, 2023)

RadishRose said:


>


"No doubt about it, Tim's gonna be putty in my hoofs tonight."


----------



## Blessed (Jan 5, 2023)

We had a shetland pony growing up. I don't know if it was a girl or boy, we called it Sam.  Sam was always a part of the family, learned how to open the back screen door.  Sam would trot into the kitchen looking for a treat.  Sam loved  lettuce and mayo, Mom would always give a treat and yell " Kids come get this horse out of the kitchen". I still do not know why we we had to let Sam go.  Now, as an adult I can see the laws have changed and we could no longer keep a pony in the backyard.  There was no choice. 

The next door neighbor would get a calf, raise it and send it to slaughter to go into the freezer. I see my life as a gift, we were taught the truth but never were exposed to an animal that might wind up on the table. So yes, I love cows and appreciate all they give to us. I think we should all appreciate these animals, they provide so much to the world.  We shoud have respect and gratitude for all the animals that provide for us. Not just the cows, the pigs, chickens etc.  They deserve to be treated with kindness and respect, knowing that they give their lives to our welfare.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 5, 2023)

Ahhhhhhh....You asked for it!!!


----------

